# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  النفط يتراجع بفعل زيادة المخزونات والإنتاج الأميركي

## eqtsadcom

تراجعت أسواق النفط اليوم الخميس تحت وطأة ارتفاع مخزونات الخام والإنتاج في الولايات المتحدة إضافة إلى صعود الدولار الذي قد ينال من استهلاك الوقود في الدول التي تستخدم عملات أخرى.

وكانت العقود الآجلة لخام القياس العالمي برنت عند 56.12 دولار للبرميل بانخفاض 17 سنتا أو ما يعادل 0.3% عن الإغلاق السابق.

وهبطت عقود الخام الأميركي غرب تكساس الوسيط 11 سنتا أو 0.2% إلى 50.58 دولار للبرميل.

وقال المتعاملون إن ارتفاع الدولار دفع برنت للانخفاض في حين تأثر غرب تكساس بزيادة مخزونات الخام والإنتاج في الولايات المتحدة.

وزادت مخزونات النفط الخام التجارية بالولايات المتحدة للأسبوع الثالث على التوالي وارتفعت 4.6 مليون برميل في الأسبوع المنتهي في 15 سبتمبر أيلول إلى 472.83 مليون برميل.

في غضون ذلك تعافى إنتاج النفط الأميركي بدرجة كبيرة من الإغلاقات التي أعقبت الإعصار هارفي ليصل إلى 9.51 مليون برميل يوميا من 8.78 مليون برميل يوميا مباشرة بعد أن ضربت العاصفة الساحل الأميركي على خليج المكسيك.

لكن المتعاملين قالوا إن الخام الأميركي تلقى بعض الدعم من تراجع حاد في مخزونات البنزين بلغ 2.1 مليون برميل لتسجل 216.19 مليون برميل.

----------

